
A.I. correctly predicted the world series would be CUBS vs. INDIANS, at midseason - hogwash
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2016/10/24/artificial-intelligence-accurately-predicts-world-series-matchup-picks-cubs-to-win/
======
amperexorange
Sportsbook has the Cubs favored, and 6 games in the series as the most likely
outcome. Cubs in 5 is the most favored bet, but Cubs in 6 pays +350 to 1.

Seems like it could be worth a few bucks...

